# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Setterακια ημίαιμα 30 ημερών.

## Ryu

στην γειτονια μου εντοπισα μια καθαροαιμη αγγλικια σεττερινα με 5 κουταβακια.τα κουταβια ειναι περιπου 30 ημερων 5 στον αριθμο,2 αγορια 3 κοριτσια.η σκυλιτσα εχει κρυψει τα κουταβια της μεσα σε ενα κοντεινερ σε σημειο που πετανε μπαζα απο οικοδεμες,επειγει να φυγουν απο κει.φυσικα δεν δινονται για κυνηγι.
τα αρσενικα



τα θηλυκα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εκεινο στη 2η φωτογραφια, θα το επαιρνα εαν ειχα δικο μου σπιτι! Ομως ολα ειναι κουκλια!! Ευχομαι να βρουν την οικογενεια που τους αξιζει!

----------


## cute

> Εκεινο στη 2η φωτογραφια, θα το επαιρνα εαν ειχα δικο μου σπιτι! Ομως ολα ειναι κουκλια!! Ευχομαι να βρουν την οικογενεια που τους αξιζει!


+φωνω μαζί σου νικό!!!!αυτο ειδικά στην 2η φωτο είναι κούκλι....οχι ότι τα αδερφάκια του πανε πίσω!!!

----------


## Ryu

ειναι πολυ ομορφα κουταβακια ολλα τους!το ασπρουλη πιστευω θα φυγει γρηγορα.το κακο ειναι οτι εκει που βρισκοντε ανα πασα στιγμη μπορει να εξαφανιστιστουν.αντε βρε παιδια παρτε ενα κουταβινι!κ μερικες εξτρα φωτος!

----------


## cute

πω πω είναι φανταστικά!!!θα ρωτήσω τον πατερα μου αν μπορούμε να πάρουμε ένα.....δεν νομίζω να με αφήσει αλλά δεν χάνω και τίποτα αμα τον ρωτήσω!

----------


## xristina37

Είναι κουκλιά. Κρίμα που είμαι μακρυά...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Σε τι μεγεθος θα φτασουν περιπου?

----------


## Ryu

μετρια θα γινουν,αλλα δεν ξερω σιγουρα,γιατι δεν γνωριζω τον πατερα.πιστευω δεν θα ξεπερασουν τα 20.

----------


## cute

και με την μητέρα τι θα γίνει?

----------


## Ryu

η μαμα τους ειναι παρα πολυ φοβικη δεν πιανετε καθολου.ελπιζω να με μαθει με τον καιρο.θα στειρωθη κ θα δωθει κ εκεινη για υιοθεσια.προς το παρουν επειγει να φυγουν τα κουταβακια της.

----------


## cute

ποιος ξέρει τι θα έχει τραβήξει η καημενουλα :sad:

----------


## Kostakos

Πωπω εκείνο το μαυρο άσπρο το χνουδωτό το λατρεύω!!! Ελπίζω να βρεθούν σπιτικά για όλα τους

----------


## Anestisko

Δεσποινα  ολα σεττερ και γενικα ολα τα κυνηγοσκυλα ειναι δυστιχυσμενα οταν δεν πηγαινουν για κυνηγι γιατι το εχουν στο αιμα τους και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι σκυλακια για σπιτι.....
   φιλικα παντα!!!!

----------


## moutro

> Δεσποινα  ολα σεττερ και γενικα ολα τα κυνηγοσκυλα ειναι δυστιχυσμενα οταν δεν πηγαινουν για κυνηγι γιατι το εχουν στο αιμα τους και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι σκυλακια για σπιτι.....
>    φιλικα παντα!!!!


Έχοντας μια μικρή εμπειρία από σκυλιά, θα διαφωνήσω κάθετα μαζί σου!!!! Είναι ευτυχισμένα όταν έχουν δυνατότητα για τρέξιμο και ερεθισματα για να εξασκούν τη μύτη τους, βόλτες στο δάσος πχ ή σε βουνό κλπ. ΟΧΙ όταν κυνηγούν... απλά όταν ικανοποιείται το ένστικτο τους για ανίχνευση και τρέξιμο...
Κρατώντας συχνές αυτές τις εξορμήσεις, μπορείς να έχεις κυνηγόσκυλο και στο σπίτι...
Παράδειγμα αυτού, τα κόκερ σπάνιελ και τα μπίνγκλ,  που είναι μικρόσωμα σκυλάκια και ζουν κυρίως μέσα στο σπίτι, είναι λαγωνικά.... και τα ριτρίβερ, από τους καλύτερους τετράποδους συντρόφους και για σπίτι και για παιδιά, είναι κυνηγόσκυλα...

----------


## Anestisko

Μαρθα θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου οσον αφορα ομως τις αποδρασεις η τις βολτες των κυνηγοσκυλων σε δαση βουνα κλπ...
επισεις θα συμφωνησω οτι ειναι καταληλα για καθε φιλικη σχεση με τον ανθρωπο γενικοτερα....
 Ομως θα μου επιτρεψεις να σου αναφερω οτι τα κυνηγοσκηλα δεν ειναι σκυλια για σπιτι.... οταν το λεω εννοω οτι ¨απαγορευεται¨ σε εισαγωγικα να εχεις αυτα τα σκυλια στο μπαλκονι με οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο ... καταλαβαινεις τι θελω να πω.....
  πανω σε αυτο ειμαι καθετος ....... εξαλου ειμαι κατοχος δυο σεττερ και τελως παντων κατι περισσοτερο γνωριζω για αυτα....

----------


## Anestisko

και παλι ομως πιστευω οτι τα σκυλια αυτα ειναι φτιαγμενα απο τη φυση να κυνηγανε χωρις να ειμαι απολυτος πανω σε αυτο ...

----------


## moutro

> Μαρθα θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου οσον αφορα ομως τις αποδρασεις η τις βολτες των κυνηγοσκυλων σε δαση βουνα κλπ...
> επισεις θα συμφωνησω οτι ειναι καταληλα για καθε φιλικη σχεση με τον ανθρωπο γενικοτερα....
>  Ομως θα μου επιτρεψεις να σου αναφερω οτι τα κυνηγοσκηλα δεν ειναι σκυλια για σπιτι.... οταν το λεω εννοω οτι ¨απαγορευεται¨ σε εισαγωγικα να εχεις αυτα τα σκυλια στο μπαλκονι με οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο ... καταλαβαινεις τι θελω να πω.....
>   πανω σε αυτο ειμαι καθετος ....... εξαλου ειμαι κατοχος δυο σεττερ και τελως παντων κατι περισσοτερο γνωριζω για αυτα....


Για μένα κανένα σκυλί δεν είναι για μπαλκόνι!!! Είτε ζυγίζει 20 κιλά είτε 2 είτε 100!!! Όσο περισσότερο χώρο έχεις, τόσο καλύτερα για το ζώο που ζείτε μαζί... Λεω ομως ότι εαν παρέχεις στο σκύλο σου, χώρο και χρόνο να ικανοποιήσει τις αναγκες του, ακομα και συμβίωση σε διαμέρισμα, με καθημερινή γυμναστική εννοείται, είναι πραγματοποιήσιμη... ( το έχω δει και με λαμπραντόρ και με κουτσχάαρ)... Φυσικά οι ιδανικές συνθήκες είναι άλλες και γι'αυτό πρέπει να είμαστε πολύ προσεκτικοί στη ράτσα που επιλέγουμε και στις ανάγκες της.
Οπως και να έχει όμως, η διαφωνία μου έγκειται στο κυνήγι, με το οποίο γενικά δεν συμφωνώ, πόσο μάλλον στο ότι είναι ανάγκη του σκύλου να κυνηγήσει...  ΟΙ νάγκες του για μένα είναι αυτές που προανέφερα και όχι το "θηραμα"...
Κατάστρεψαμε λίγο το θέμα νομίζω... Μακάρι τα μικρά να βρουν καλά και μόνιμα σπίτια για να ζήσουν ευτυχισμένα... Και εσύ να χαίρεσαι τα σεττεράκια σου!!!

----------


## cute

εμένα έχει ο πατερας μου στο χωριό μου,τρεις ελληνικούς ιχνηλάτες!!!τώρα για αυτό που λες ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν κάποια κυνηγοσκυλα που δεν μπιρουν να ζήσουν στην πόλη,όπως π.χ. τα μπιγκλ!!!άλλα κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι άμα κανείς όλα αυτά που είπε η μάρθα παραπάνω μπορούν να ζήσουν κάποια είδη μαζί σου χωρίς να κυνηγανε!

----------


## Anestisko

Καταστρεψαμε οντως το θεμα Μαρθα εχεις δικιο.... ας βαλουμε εδω μια τελεια.. παντως ευχαριστω για την ευχη σου , και με την σειρα μου ευχομαι και εγω να τα παρει καποιος που να ξερει να τα φερθει αναλογα... !!!!!!!!!
 οφειλουμε τελος ενα συγνωμη στην Δεσποινα......!!!!

----------


## Ryu

καταρχην τα σκυλια ειναι ημιαιμα σεττερ κ δεν δινονται για κυνηγι,μεγαλωνοντας δεν ξερω τι χαρακτηριστικα θα βγαλουν.μια χαρα μαθενουν να ζουν μεσα σε διαμερισμα ξερω 100ταδες περιπτωσης με διαφορα κυνηγοσκυλα.οπως ολλα τα σκυλια θελουν βολτες,παιχνιδια και εκτωνωση.

----------


## Ryu

τα 2 σκυλακια,το λευκο αρσενικο και τον καφετι θηλυκο δυστυχως τα νικησε ο τυφος.το φουντωτο μαυρουλη θηλυκο υιοθετηθηκε,οποτε εχουν μεινει ο γριζουλης αρσενικος και μαυρουλα θηλυκια.τωρα ειναι περιπου 2 μηνων και ηδη εχουν αρχισει τις εξορμισεις στον δρομο,o αρσενικος εχει κανει το πρωτο του εμβολιο και ειναι υγιεστατος,η μαυρουλα κανει θεραπεια για δερματικα και δεν εχει εμβολιαστει ακομη!επειγει η υιοθεσια τους!αντε να περνει σειρα κ η μαμα τους!




και μια η κουκλα μαμα τους

----------


## Kostakos

Ειναι φοβερα.. Ο αρσενικουλης ειναι πανεμορφος!! Γρηγορα...γρηγορα να βρεθουν σπιτακια για τα αγγελουδια παιδια

----------


## lagreco69

Κριμα!! για τα μικρουλια, ευχομαι να βρεθουν σπιτια για ολα συντομα.

----------


## Ryu

ακομη περιμενουν τα σκυλουδια!



και ο χαμογελαστος λουπο

----------


## Ryu

τον λουπο τον βρηκα σκοτωμενο διπλα στο δρομο.εμεινε μονο το θηλυκο.αναζηταμε και φιλοξενεια η για την μαμα η για το κουταβι μεχρι να υιοθετηθουν.εαν το ενα απο τα δυο βρει φιλοξενεια/υιοθεσια το αλλο θα το φιλοξενησω εγω(απλα δεν μπορω κ τα δυο).

----------


## Chopper

:sad:  κρίμα για τα ψυχουλάκια,στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ηταν και κουκλος ο Λουπο  :sad: 

Ελπιζω να βρεθει σπιτακι για τα μικρα που εμειναν και να ειναι ευτυχισμενα..!

----------


## Peri27

κριμα τα κακομοιρουλια  :sad:

----------


## Ryu

χθες η μαμα σκυλα δεν ηταν εκει..σημερα που πηγε η μανα μου να τα ταισει παλι δεν ηταν εκει.και εφερε το κουταβι σπιτι για να μη ειναι μονο του.αυριο θα παω να ψαξω για την σετερινα.ελπιζω απλα να ηταν συμπτωση οτι ελειπε η σκυλα.δεν ξερω τι ειναι χειροτερο,να την χτυπησε αυτοκινητο η να την πηραν οι γυφτοι  ::

----------


## cute

ελπίζω να την βρείτε τη σκυλίτσα και να είναι καλα!!!
μακαρι να βρουν σπίτι μανα και κόρη!!!

Λυπάμαι πααρα πολύ για τα αλλά κουταβακια....πολυ κριμα πραγματικ :sad:

----------

